# Pregnant Poli :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Political Justice (aka Poli) is bred to our ennobled buck Mr. Rich and is due December 11th! I can't wait to see those kids. 

She looks like she's showing already...   

Poli is on pasture and under 1lb of grain a day so that belly if from the pasture I guess... we'll start her and our other pregos on alfalfa here soon once the pasture dies again.  

Poli is the dam to Pam's buck Crossfire and our doe Liberty, our two best 2013 kids IMO!  I'm hoping her and Rich will cross well. ray:ray:


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i thought belle and crossfire looked like 2 sides of the same coin now i know why!!! i just love really good goats of any breed, they are exceptional, hope this mating is as good!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  I'm hoping so. I know they won't be as massive as Liberty and Crossfire, but they could be really nice still. 

^ Yep that's why.  Their daddy is our paint buck Teflon. His head is in my avatar pic. They both resemble him too!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

exciting!!!! it's going to be a LONG wait...for all of us!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I bet there will be some great kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know, I am really excited too.  Hoping for at least 1 doe!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh come on! Its only October 1st. You do realize how long this thread will get before she kids right? Lol

I think she does appear to be showing that or you have some fantastic grass!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... I know. I couldn't help it! I'm so excited to have kids again.  

I'll be quiet about it for a while at least.... maybe until I feel kids kicking for the first time...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I won't have kids running around till next year sadly  I wish our winters weren't so harsh, otherwise I would have kids year round


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the first time we'll have kids in December... several good friends of mine breed their goats for Nov/December kids and they are all great ages for the shows... So thought we'd give it a try! It's not the ideal time of year for kidding... but they do fine.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We've heard it can get -30 F here.. NOT suitable for newborns, LOL! At least on the westside (where we moved from) winter was just wet.... Not as cold as over here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yikes!! ^


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

7:30PM, first week of October... 48 degrees.....


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I like winter kids...i have had kids born in jan/feb before and to me they grow so much better. But i also do not actually have a winter either. I think the coldest it got last year was 40 maybe but for only one night. We have a big issue with worms here. It never gets cold enough to freeze the ground. This will be my first year to have kids born in november/december so I will get a chance to see how they do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tomorrow is the first sunny day for weeks (it seems)! I am so excited about having sun again... But with that sun comes some cold weather! It's been in the mid 40's for a while as a low, but supposed to get in the high 30's tomorrow night!! It's too early for that!! BUT, we have a new barn that will be warmer than the last... it's not goat livable yet...but it's there and makes me happy when I look at it!  It's 3x as big as the last barn!  

I think we are going to really liked December kidding. Next year we are going to have our AI projects kidding in November/December.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking at the Avatar pic and Crossfire's pic you have there, man, they do look alike, LOL 

Crossfire has been with his Doe's, and bred them. He is still with them until all don't come in heat.
I am awaiting the first testing stage of 18 to 21 days now. Hope no one comes back in. But as you know sometimes they do.

Crossfire cracked me up, he didn't know what to do at first, when he practice on the other bucks for so long. He kinda panicked. The taller Doe came in standing heat, he was riding the Does heads, sides and everywhere in between, LOL. I laughed so hard. The same day, the first timer came into standing heat as well and he hit the target, then laid down and rested. Now he is a pro, HeHe.

He doesn't want grain all the time but, he is keeping his body condition very well. Easy keeper I love that. 

Can't wait to see Poli's new kiddo's, it is a long wait, I know the feeling.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

:laugh: the bucks are so funny when they don't know what to do.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... silly boy. Glad he's a pro now! Teflon bred 2 does on his first day in with them on the first try. He bred another the next day. He was a pro after his first try! I guess that didn't pass on to the next generation!! Hehe. 

Glad to hear he is keeping in good condition. I'm sure he is an easy keeper. Liberty sure is!!  

I hope these kids at least come close to being as nice as Crossfire and Liberty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I love my Crossfire. 

Good luck with the paring of Poli and Mr Rich.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pics from today... she got to have trips in there to be this big already. I felt her kids kicking yesterday and it made my day.  I get so excited about new kids.... believe it or not!  

Last pic was taken August 30th...  Big change!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little Roli Poli


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We pronounce it Polly... but you're right.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's HUGE!!  :slapfloor:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rolly Polly? hehehe

she looks HUGE already!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know... must be those triplet paint does I ordered!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe, that is really round already, good grief.


----------

